# Canon EF 11-24 f/4L Sample Images



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2015)

```
I’m still waiting for my Canon EF 11-24 f/4L to arrive here in snowy Canada, but Keith at Northlight received his and has posted a few real world sample images and some examples of sharpness and how wide 11mm really is. The difference between 14mm and 11mm is pretty substantial as you’ll see. The example showing the corner sharpness is also impressive.</p>
<p>Be sure to post your examples in the forum if you have received your lens already.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/lenses/ef_11-24_f4l.html#compare_11_and_14mm" target="_blank">See the samples at Northlight</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Rahul (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting. The lens looks impressive with very good sharpness in the corners. 

While the photos this lens will produce will have a unique look, it will be one challenging lens to master. It will work wonders in the right hands. In the wrong ones, the photos will look like crap, unique yes but crap nevertheless.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 1, 2015)

*Wish I'd had it for real estate.*

I may still do a few real estate shoots but I can't justify $3K for such a specialized lens right now. it would be a fun toy but I just bought some toys. Maybe when it gets to the refurbished list.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 1, 2015)

The weather here in the UK has been pretty poor for a couple of days, so still no stunning examples on the Northlight page I'm afraid ;-)

Once I've got a few better example images I'll be writing up a more detailed review.

I agree that this is very much a lens that will take a lot of practice to get the best from at the wide end.
There has been a lot of chat about its use for landscape photography and I'd suggest that if 16mm (as in the 16-35 f4) feels wide, then the new lens is a whole different game. The weather forecast looks good this week, so I may get out tomorrow to try some views of the Leicestershire countryside


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't get over the relative size of the front element when compared to the 17TS-E, which is itself, no small thing! 

I wonder it the crew over at Fotodiox will actually get their Wonderpana 145mm based filter system to work without vignetting at 11mm, it works fine on the 17TS-E even with full shift, but man that front element is big.

Thanks for the images Keith.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Mar 1, 2015)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Pixel (Mar 2, 2015)

Got the lens on Thursday and the short, non technical review is as thus: vignetting is pretty significant at 11mm f4, distortion is mild and sharpness is pretty awesome! 
It's heavy and bulky and I'm constantly worried about the front element when I'm walking with it and the cap's not on.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 2, 2015)

Pixel said:


> Got the lens on Thursday and the short, non technical review is as thus: vignetting is pretty significant at 11mm f4, distortion is mild and sharpness is pretty awesome!
> It's heavy and bulky and I'm constantly worried about the front element when I'm walking with it and the cap's not on.



The front element is protected quite well by the hood petals - the TS-E17 sticks out as much, and has no hood.
It needs a bit of care, but I know what you mean ;-)


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Pixel said:


> Got the lens on Thursday and the short, non technical review is as thus: vignetting is pretty significant at 11mm f4, distortion is mild and sharpness is pretty awesome!
> It's heavy and bulky and I'm constantly worried about the front element when I'm walking with it and the cap's not on.


Congrats! And enjoy your lens.
Remember to post some pictures


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll be getting this lens, but use it for landscapes at 11mm , hell no.

(I don't want mountains to look like matchboxes) - Great for top down landscapes though I guess.


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 2, 2015)

*More samples added to page*

I've added a few more comparative examples to the page.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/lenses/ef_11-24_f4l.html

The weather is nice, so I'm off out this afternoon


----------



## param (Mar 2, 2015)

I have updated the gallery with a few photos from the past couple of days. Hopefully it's representational of the architectural and landscape capabilities of the lens. 

http://www.paramsandhu.com/Galleries/Blog/Canon-EF-1124mm-f4L-USM-Review/n-pDLvbK/

I'm yet to update my initial impressions but in short I'm very happy with the lens.

http://blog.paramsandhu.com/2015/02/canon-ef-11-24mm-f4l-lens-impressions.html


----------



## adventureous (Mar 2, 2015)

Param you have some great work on your website!!! Is the site Word Press or something else? I like the layout.


----------



## param (Mar 3, 2015)

adventureous said:


> Param you have some great work on your website!!! Is the site Word Press or something else? I like the layout.


Thanks! It's a Smugmug site.


----------

